# Goats gone wild! Need to capture



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

Well long story short... A older guy died and he had a LOT of uncared for goats, sheep, ducks, etc etc. The rest of the family was too old and turned the animals over to animal control Since my wife is a vet and we have goats, the AC officer said we could have "first pick" if we found some more good homes for the rest of them. I called a few people and ....We picked out a momma goat and a baby and a young black and white doe boar cross. (the rounding up of these animals in a giant pen with holes in the fence could have been an hours worth of Americas funniest home videos but that is another story)

Anyway... we got home and I put out 3 new goats in the "winter pen" till we could have a good look at them and make sure we did not get any cross contamination. In the morning I came out and these goats are BUCK WILD both the Momma goat and the smaller goat are relentlessly testing the fence, running around in fear of us. Almost like they were feral. While I was checking the food and water the smaller black and white one scaled the farm gate and got out the top bar where the space is bigger. I put goat fence over the gate so THAT is fixed but I have a crazy young goat running around.

Ideas on catching him? Since there is woods and tons of browse everywhere? I do not think he is too food motivated. I have put some sweet feed out to see if he takes any but unsure how to "trap" him. Anyone?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - sounds like you have your hands full! If you have other people that can help you - try to corral the little one in by running a line around the little one and slowely bringing it into the pen by coaxing the way you want it to go - that is what I have to do when trying to catch my buck wild bucks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allison is right ...that is a very good method in catching a wild goat... :wink: 

I would also recommend after your capture... putting the goat(s).. into a smaller area...if you have a barn or stall that is... escape proof ...so that you can try... to calm them down.....and work with them so they know you will not hurt them... :hug:


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks gays/gals. Yeah this is a pretty small pen and my first goats were "semi" wild and it was a few weeks of soft talking, sweet feed, and eventually petting. It is like being a teen all over again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome... :wink: ...goats sure do ....adapt to kindness pretty quickly..... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol.. time to practice you skills with a lariat! or a shepherd crook works too


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Get a doe out. Always works for me. lol. They get so into courting the doe that I can slip a rope over their head.


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I finally caught the little bugger. With all the failed attempts it was starting to test my marriage Her = :hair: Me = :veryangry: 

But now that goat is in the pen :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats good -- dont need any splits over animals


----------

